
A consumer Clearview-clone allows anyone to be identified online with a photo - vimota
https://twitter.com/RealSexyCyborg/status/1279983515472293888
======
tastroder
HN thread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23744613](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23744613)

